# pex crimper



## undispised

hi guys was just wondering what would be the best pex crimpers i could buy,are some of them better then others


----------



## user823

Too vague, different pex crimpers for different types of pex. What type of pex do you want to use?


----------



## undispised

mostly hydropex saw these pex crimpers on ebay there handmade dont know if there anygood


3/4", 1/2" Pex Tool, Pex Crimper copper ring Crimp tool
USA Made Jaws, Outdoor Wood Boiler, Pex Tube, Pex Crimp

Location: USA


----------



## Christina

https://www.plumbersstock.com/images/products/thumbnails/00334174.png

These are the best ones that I have had. The angle comes in handy and the handles don't come apart (much) the top handle actually kicks back more than out, allowing you to make crimps in tighter spots... they are handy.


----------



## futz

Christina said:


> https://www.plumbersstock.com/images/products/thumbnails/00334174.png
> 
> These are the best ones that I have had. The angle comes in handy and the handles don't come apart (much) the top handle actually kicks back more than out, allowing you to make crimps in tighter spots... they are handy.


Those are the best crimpers I've ever used. They're built tough and last a long time. My 3/4" one broke (wore out a part). The distributor repaired it for a very reasonable charge and it's like new again. 

They can crimp joints in the joist space above walls, behind toilets and many other very tight spots. I have a couple 1/2" ones and a 3/4" one that get used constantly. The 3/4" ones have red handles.

Here's some better photos:















Here you can see the six position adjuster cam hex (upper right). As the crimper wears you can adjust it tighter by moving that thing to the next higher number:


----------



## 22rifle

I know a guy who has a set of 1/2" and 3/4" in this style for sale.


----------



## Protech

Those are the ones I use most of the time.



Christina said:


> https://www.plumbersstock.com/images/products/thumbnails/00334174.png
> 
> These are the best ones that I have had. The angle comes in handy and the handles don't come apart (much) the top handle actually kicks back more than out, allowing you to make crimps in tighter spots... they are handy.


----------



## Herk

I have one that looks just like the picture, right down to the "mil3," but it doesn't have the hex adjustment. Must be older.


----------



## highpoint

i got em too
$140 a set here...
as far as the crimping goes its the only way to go.
I am a wirsbo fella tho.


----------



## Bill

futz said:


> Those are the best crimpers I've ever used. They're built tough and last a long time. My 3/4" one broke (wore out a part). The distributor repaired it for a very reasonable charge and it's like new again.
> 
> They can crimp joints in the joist space above walls, behind toilets and many other very tight spots. I have a couple 1/2" ones and a 3/4" one that get used constantly. The 3/4" ones have red handles.
> 
> Here's some better photos:
> View attachment 3037
> 
> View attachment 3038
> 
> 
> Here you can see the six position adjuster cam hex (upper right). As the crimper wears you can adjust it tighter by moving that thing to the next higher number:
> View attachment 3039


Thats all I use. 3/4 and 1/2". Have 3 pair of each.


----------

